
A home phone line powered by Skype and ready for prime time - evanwolf
http://skypejournal.com/blog/2011/04/13/a-home-phone-line-powered-by-skype-and-ready-for-prime-time/
======
baggachipz
Since Google hasn't bothered to resurrect Gizmo5 in any real way (no, calling
from gmail isn't the same), does anyone know of a real competitor? I would
like to replace my Vonage line with something much cheaper, seeing as how we
use it about 60 minutes per month. And it needs to be a "real" home line --
that is, plug voice adapter into wall, plug home phone into wall, voila.

------
bigwally
Google voice forwarded to a sipgate account works wonderfully well for me.

Skype is getting more expensive everyday. And now with added connection fee
badness.

------
GrandMasterBirt
ummmmm... wtf? This sounds a lot like a setup of google voice. I create a GV
account for my "home" phone which is forwarded to my cell phones. If only I
had sprint cell service in my apartment. Works literally everywhere but there.

